# Trail Cam Apps



## Gadi's Master (Oct 15, 2012)

I was bored in the deer stand and started looking up different hunting apps in my tree stand, (probably while a deer was walking right behind me laughing for being an idiot on my phone)... Anyways I found a trail cam app called Trail Cam 4 U. It essentially allows me to mark the location via gps of where I put my trail cams and allows me to take notes and pictures of the surrounding area of where i placed it and when i lasted changed the batteries... nothing sucks more then leaving them out for a month and getting back to them and they die cause i forget to change the batteries out and i only get 3 days worth of pictures. Looks like a nice little tool for 99 cents. I was curious if any of you have found any helpful hunting apps, either for preseason scouting or anything like that?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I found one I really like. It is called.... Time2hunt.

If you believe in moon phases and stuff like that this shows you if it is a good day or bad day to hunt. It also shows "prime" times to hunt. It shows moon phases. It also shows sunrise and sunset tables. It is a free app.


----------

